# Capture Minnesota Challenge



## cguron (Dec 31, 2011)

Folks,  The Twin Cities Public Television is running a photgraphic challenge in its viewing area, Minnesota and neigboring states. The Capture Minnesota has its rules and you may or may not be eligible for submission, but feel free to peruse the contestants' submissions.  Current contest is focused on winter.  Please enjoy the current challenge entries. Past contests have great pictures.  

Wish you a very happy new year. keep composing and clicking your best photographs in 2012. 

------------
I am Charanjeet Guron. Please tell who are you.


----------

